# Some Pictures of my fish



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j116/Vi3t_b0i_69/105_0557_2.jpg
This is a male White Dragon. This one is very good at protecting its eggs and offspring. Its very viscious when breeding time starts and you cannot get close to the tank without it trying to bite you.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j116/Vi3t_b0i_69/105_0558.jpg
This one is one of my most favorite. It is a male snakeskin with some red spots. The second generation turned out very nice and had lots of spots on the fries body.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j116/Vi3t_b0i_69/105_0559.jpg
This is still not determined if it is a Male or Female. But I hoping to get some babies out of it.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j116/Vi3t_b0i_69/105_0561.jpg

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j116/Vi3t_b0i_69/105_0561_3.jpg

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j116/Vi3t_b0i_69/Picture019.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j116/Vi3t_b0i_69/Picture021.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j116/Vi3t_b0i_69/Picture022.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j116/Vi3t_b0i_69/Picture023.jpg
These four pictures are young fries. They are snow white, clouded leopards and some marlboro x super reds. They are 2 months old and the Marlboro x Super red are growing at a faster rate the the snow white and clouded leopards.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j116/Vi3t_b0i_69/106_0604.jpg
This is a pair. I wanted to experiment and see how the fries would turn out to look like and they did turn out very nice but, there were a couple of piegons because of the mothers blood line. The fries turned out like the mother but with much more pattern similar to the Snakeskin and red.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

can't view any... login required.

feel free to upload them.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

hmm thats weird i uploaded it already  well i will try on another website


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

you can upload them here, just click 'manage attachments' when you make a post. it will embed them in the forum.

Or You can use the IMG tags to display a file inline.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

ohhh i never knew you could use html on this forum lol okay i will upload it now. Thank you


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

you can't use HTML, but you can use BBCODE ... in your post click the little image icon (mountain with sun)... that will bring up a window and ask for the URL.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

I tried and it does not post. I am sorry for bothering you. I will try to find out


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

hey holo try now i think it should be working.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

beautiful fish! I especially like the last pair.

I forget, are you in the GTA?


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

No, I use to live in the GTA I recently moved to Kitchener. I have more pictures but, they are in a disk and I can't find it. When I do I will be sure to have it posted.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My gosh.... beautiful photos!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I like the snakeskins myself.

They are amongst my favourites along with melons, I am not too fond of the other types... I am into the more striated patterning myself.


----------

